# Isn't space just the best?



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

When I was a child, music and books would capture my imagination. I lost my sense of wonder when I grew older. However, space has a way of making me feel like a kid again: as it enables me to once again to let go and lose myself in fascination. What does space do to you?

Here's tree snapshots from _Stargaze Universal Beauty (2008)_


----------



## Hurricane Matthew (Nov 9, 2012)

I love stargazing and I always have, ever since I was a kid. I still have my old telescope, which has a 5" mirror so I can view planets and some galaxies/nebulae whenever I want on clear nights. I go for walks all the time on clear nights, too, just so I can see the stars while doing so, finding all the constellations and stuff, then have a thrill whenever I see a meteor or some tumbling space junk. Space seems to do a lot for my imagination, wondering what might exist far out of the reach of mankind, but it also calms me since it's a nice and quiet activity away from the noise of people and civilization. I can just daydream the night away. One of my earliest childhood memories was of watching a bright comet in the night sky. Though daytime also produces a lot of interesting things as well... Seeing an annular solar eclipse in person from beginning to end was one of the most invigorating experiences in pretty much my entire life. After that, the solar eclipse became the main symbol for one of my characters in my stories/art.

I do a lot of skygazing in general, as I also love clouds in the daytime and looking for ice haloes Atmospheric halos

That is really too bad your sense of wonder ended when you got older, though. I plan on doing everything I can to never let mine disappear since I don't see how life is worth living without it.


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

"The Best"? I don't know, I've never been there. :bored:


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

Its pretty but scary.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

RandomNote said:


> Its pretty but scary.


Why?


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

Powerhouse said:


> Why?


Its just the idea of the its enormity and that possibility of never ending expanse. When ever i looked up at a starry sky i always feel this crushing feeling of smallness. While others see space as a new frontier for adventure, i see it as terrifying expanse of nothingness and darkness. A bit of a morbid view although it is pretty sometimes.


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

I like the different kinds of planets/moons (outside the solar system) the most.


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

Space fascinates me yet scares me at the same time.
like looking up at the stars at night, it's a beautiful sight yet fills me with fear
The fact that I have no idea what's out there scares me
I look to the sky and notice the many stars it makes me wonder about my place in all this
Space leaves me with many questions


----------



## candiemerald (Jan 26, 2014)

Space both terrifies and fascinates me. Like @RandomNote said, it is terrifying - I see it as an endless ocean of space and dust, lacking life and warmth, blooming with incredible sights. It is very cold to me, dark and awe-inspiring and remote. It inspires me endlessly, knowing that there is infinite expanse, space, solitude, silence, and yet the thought of being trapped out there, far removed from human warmth, gives me chills. I love the night sky and spend too much time drinking up the sight of those little lights, the dust of our universe, agog with the knowledge that I'll never be able to wrap my head around the space and distance and time, that the universe will always be forlorn and untamed and untrodden and undefiled somewhere, untouched by any sort of humanity.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

I find it boring and uninspiring honestly. It's just a bunch of empty space, gas and rock. Nothing interesting happening. It's dead.


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

FearAndTrembling said:


> I find it boring and uninspiring honestly. It's just a bunch of empty space, gas and rock. _Nothing interesting happening. It's dead_.


nothing interesting? supernovas..nebulae..the birth and death if galaxies, stars and planets..the fact that it's constantly moving; yeah..boring..it is interesting to see others opinions though, the fact that it is _just a bunch of empty space, gas and rock_ is quite boring but that's just what it's made of not what it is..that's just my thoughts though..to each his own


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

AddictiveMuse said:


> nothing interesting? supernovas..nebulae..the birth and death if galaxies, stars and planets..the fact that it's constantly moving; yeah..boring..it is interesting to see others opinions though, the fact that it is _just a bunch of empty space, gas and rock_ is quite boring but that's just what it's made of not what it is..that's just my thoughts though..to each his own


That to me is about as interesting as other natural phenomena on Earth, not very. I just don't find lifeless, purposeless mechanisms inspiring. It's interesting to know how the Solar System formed, and things like that, but I don't really find it inspiring. And it kind of loses its luster. The most complex thing in the known universe is inside our head. Space lacks any kind of complexity. It is just simple relations. You could never write a story about space, because there is nothing to tell. There is no experience. It is nothing. It is a void.


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

FearAndTrembling said:


> Space lacks any kind of complexity. It is just simple relations. _You could never write a story about space, because there is nothing to tell. There is no experience. It is nothing. It is a void._


see this is where creativity comes in, hmm this makes me wonder whether you're an INFJ
not that you're meant to agree with me but sounds unlike an N your post seems to be a 'what you see is what you get' kind of thinking..although I don't know you..so I wouldn't have a clue
sorry for slightly derailing this thread..


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

AddictiveMuse said:


> see this is where creativity comes in, hmm this makes me wonder whether you're an INFJ
> not that you're meant to agree with me but sounds unlike an N your post seems to be a 'what you see is what you get' kind of thinking..although I don't know you..so I wouldn't have a clue
> sorry for slightly derailing this thread..


No. NF require purpose in their lives. And there is absolutely no purpose in space, so it loses my interest. INFJ are ideas people. There are no ideas in space. NF, particularly introverts are all about the inner world. The richness of that. Not some distant void. Like Jung said, "Who looks outside, dreams. Who looks inside, awakens."

It would be an extrovert sensor who props up the natural world, and finds inspiration from it. NF gets inspiration from people.


----------



## CorrosiveThoughts (Dec 2, 2013)

FearAndTrembling said:


> There are no ideas in space.


There are no ideas in books either, unless you learn the script.


----------



## Husgark (Nov 14, 2012)

It is the best, just look at my avatar :wink:

It's very fascinating to think that there are so many galaxies out there, each with billions of stars that, many of which have planets orbiting them. Who knows what kind of life forms exist out there. It's just too bad that the universe is so large that conventional communication is completely useless for even intragalactic communication. But that also makes it interesting, the fact that we do not know, what life looks like outside of the solar system.

It's also just a little over a year before the New Horizons probe will pass by Pluto, and give us the first pictures of what Pluto actually looks like:

New Horizons - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

RandomNote said:


> Its pretty but scary.





Powerhouse said:


> Why?


----------



## Gruvian (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm was in love with space since I was a child. My mother, instead of singing lullabies to me when I was a baby, used to tell me about stars and planets. I got my love for space from her. As I grew older, we'd talk before sleep about possibilities of aliens existing, theories about space, black holes and pretty much everything. We still to this day do this, and I'm glad to read about recent discoveries and share my thoughts on it. It has fascinated me ever since. 

It's mysterious yet so beautiful, I think that's why I like it so much.


----------



## illow (Dec 23, 2012)

nothing like it. imagine seeing stars like an astronaut, looking down at the whole world. it must feel alien. i wonder what sort of feeling dat would be..


----------



## Euclid (Mar 20, 2014)

Looking into space is looking into the past, but it is also looking into the future.


----------

